# Accutane success stories - dosage/ durations



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Anyone had good success permanently curing acne?

if so what kind of dosages did you run and for how long?

i had a bit of acne on my chest back and face as a teenager, nothing serious and I don't have any scarring. Ran test e from end of august until January, with about 6 weeks of npp over Christmas. No major breakouts in that time bar when E2 got a bit high (was actually when I brought it back down the acne flared up on my torso a bit) again nothing serious and it died down pretty quickly.

problems started when I dropped down to 250mg test to cruise, breakouts on my chest and shoulders, nasty cystic ones like I've never had. Was quite bad for a couple of months and has only started clearing, benzoyl peroxide was ineffective - was spending about a tenner a week on the stuff. It's only just started clearing up and I'm using clearisil pads and a clean n clear (I think) face wash, so I think sacylic acid is doing the trick in this case.

skin is still oily as f**k though and new spots are coming up but they're not as bad.

looking to just get a permenant fix for this if it's going to be an issue for me.

ive ordered some sphinx 30mg tabs, thinking starting on 30mg and bumping up to 60mg after a week and running that till it's clear.

thoughts?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

i ran 1 20mg tab a day until i was clear, ran it something like 6-9months in the end. ran ugl and pharma. that was over a year ago, havent had any problems since.


----------



## carlos1620 (Jun 23, 2015)

I had some pretty bad acne on my cheeks as well as extremely oily skin lol, when I was younger. I tried every creme available but nothing helped. So I went to see a doc who suggested putting me on Accutane. I was skeptical but said wth and agreed. She said that there will be some side-effects such as very dry skin, depression though.

It was a long time ago but I remember taking 20 mg pill of Accutane twice a day and running it for exactly 6 months. I remember that in order to prescribe me the dose she calculated my lean body mass.

After that treatment, I've not had any problems with acne, including on cycle.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've had horror stories with accutane as well as a success story. First two cycles were prescribed as I had pretty bad acne in my late teens.

First one was 30mg a day, side effects were pretty shitty - dry, chapped, flaky lips; flakey skin that was very sensitive to the light and direct sunlight would make the flakiness worse; scabby inner nostrils that kept bleeding; and lethargy and a bit of depression. This was a 16 week cycle. Acne went away, but slowly came back.

Second time, they put me on 60mg a day! WAY too much. All the same side effects as above, but 10 fold. Extreme depression was the worst side effect by far, I was even suicidal at some points. I could be way off the mark here but I'm diagnosed bipolar now and I believe that this particular course of accutane f**ked me up a bit, as I was never quite the same person afterwards. Again, acne came back after several months.

Swore I'd never touch it again, but I'd been doing some reading up about how 30mg should be a maximum dose, many people would do better on much lower doses and it's generally one of the most overprescribed (in terms of doses) drugs on the NHS. So I had a go with 30mg EOD - hardly any side effects, skin cleared right up. Ran that for a few months until I was clear, then I ran a maintenance dose of 2 tabs a week for about half a year. Been off it for several months now and I'm still clear, so I think it's gone well


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I've had horror stories with accutane as well as a success story. First two cycles were prescribed as I had pretty bad acne in my late teens.
> 
> First one was 30mg a day, side effects were pretty shitty - dry, chapped, flaky lips; flakey skin that was very sensitive to the light and direct sunlight would make the flakiness worse; scabby inner nostrils that kept bleeding; and lethargy and a bit of depression. This was a 16 week cycle. Acne went away, but slowly came back.
> 
> ...


 Aye I have heard stories like that, lasting changes to personalities etc. Yeh I thought the dosages I've ready about seemed really high, 1mg per kg body weight and that's from medical sites.

Maybe I'll try the 30 EOD see how I go. Can always bump up to ED if no sides.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Aye I have heard stories like that, lasting changes to personalities etc. Yeh I thought the dosages I've ready about seemed really high, 1mg per kg body weight and that's from medical sites.
> 
> Maybe I'll try the 30 EOD see how I go. Can always bump up to ED if no sides.


 Well 30 EOD cleared me right up mate, and if it really does work on a dosage:BW basis I'm 6'2'' so technically should require more than the average Joe, but it worked for me


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Well 30 EOD cleared me right up mate, and if it really does work on a dosage:BW basis I'm 6'2'' so technically should require more than the average Joe, but it worked for me


 probably will try that, should be able to get a full course of 2 tubs then.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i ran 1 20mg tab a day until i was clear, ran it something like 6-9months in the end. ran ugl and pharma. that was over a year ago, havent had any problems since.


 Sides?


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

I've just finished a 5-6 month course of accutane at 100mg a day prescribed by NHS, apart from very dry skin, lips and inner nostrils I was fine, my gums bled a bit after brushing my teeth as well, still getting the odd spot but nothing like having acne again

just started cycle so I will see how I hold out but may take a low dose of self prescribed accutane if i start flaring up again, still got 2 boxes left over from my course :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

carlos1620 said:


> I had some pretty bad acne on my cheeks as well as extremely oily skin lol, when I was younger. I tried every creme available but nothing helped. So I went to see a doc who suggested putting me on Accutane. I was skeptical but said wth and agreed. She said that there will be some side-effects such as very dry skin, depression though.
> 
> It was a long time ago but I remember taking 20 mg pill of Accutane twice a day and running it for exactly 6 months. I remember that in order to prescribe me the dose she calculated my lean body mass.
> 
> After that treatment, I've not had any problems with acne, including on cycle.


 Any sides?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Benny_01 said:


> I've just finished a 5-6 month course of accutane at 100mg a day prescribed by NHS, apart from very dry skin, lips and inner nostrils I was fine, my gums bled a bit after brushing my teeth as well, still getting the odd spot but nothing like having acne again
> 
> just started cycle so I will see how I hold out but may take a low dose of self prescribed accutane if i start flaring up again, still got 2 boxes left over from my course :thumb


 How bad was your acne?


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> How bad was your acne?


 It wasn't the worst acne I've seen but it wasn't a light dose either,

it was on my upper back, shoulders and the main area was my neck!! The amount of cysts and horrible boil like spots I had on my neck was getting beyond a joke, I've got loads of scars either side of my neck because of it, cystic acne they diagnosed it as


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Sides?


 slightly dry lips at times but nothing else. Higher doses will increase chance of sides,better to run lower doses for longer if necessary.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Benny_01 said:


> It wasn't the worst acne I've seen but it wasn't a light dose either,
> 
> it was on my upper back, shoulders and the main area was my neck!! The amount of cysts and horrible boil like spots I had on my neck was getting beyond a joke, I've got loads of scars either side of my neck because of it, cystic acne they diagnosed it as


 Yeh the cystic stuff is the worst, some speed it comes out when you squeeze it though..


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh the cystic stuff is the worst, some speed it comes out when you squeeze it though..


 Oh it does ha, they are sore as well, I've been given a open appointment with the specialist, she has said if it comes back or I'm not happy to go and see her, so hopefully I will have a nice line for free accutane ha,

gear probably makes it worse but I've suffered with it from being a teenager


----------



## carlos1620 (Jun 23, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Any sides?


 Very dry skin all over the body, especially lips. I got a big scar on my right trap because of carrying a backpack during the treatment. I only found out about it when I saw blood on my t-shirts. So, you might consider wearing lifting gloves if you pull heavy weights. Also, felt a bit weak and out of energy sometimes but was not depressed.

Besides the sides, the treatment was definitely worth it. Cleared out my acne like magic, after three months through the treatment, but the doc said to complete the six-month treatment to let accutane upregulate sebaceous glands.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Yeh the cystic stuff is the worst, some speed it comes out when you squeeze it though..


 Always get these between my pecs even when I'm on accutane, think it's just ingrown hairs though. Hilarious sometimes, one time I was lying on my bed and I squeezed one, it popped with such force that blood sprayed the ceiling :lol: Highly satisfying tbh


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Always get these between my pecs even when I'm on accutane, think it's just ingrown hairs though. Hilarious sometimes, one time I was lying on my bed and I squeezed one, it popped with such force that blood sprayed the ceiling :lol: Highly satisfying tbh


 Aye I'm grown hairs have become a bit of an issue since getting on as well. Some pores seem to have like 3 hair growing out at once.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Started on 30mg accutane today btw gona dry EOD see how I get on with that.


----------

